# Hardtail oder Fully?????



## Daniel00Nix (5. Oktober 2003)

MOIN BIKER?????


Ich will mir Anfang nächten Jahres ein neues Bike zulegen.
Ich fahre hauptsächlich CC & Marathons von mittlerer Länge.
Würdet ihr mir ein Fully oder ein Hardtail empfelen???? Was sind die Vor- und Nachteile von Beiden ????

Gruß Daniel00Nix


----------



## dubbel (6. Oktober 2003)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=73790&highlight=hardtail+fully


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redman (6. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

also ich kann dir nur zu nem hardtail raten! Hab mir Anfang diesen Jahres ein fully für 2000 gekauft, bin damit auch zufrieden, nur im Nachhinein würde ich mich dann doch für ein Hardtail entscheiden, da es leichter ist und man sich nicht ständig um das lockout (sofern denn überhaupt vorhanden) kümmern muss. Daher macht das bergauffahren  
 mit nem HT auch mehr fun und die paar passagen, für die ein fully sinnvoll wäre, kommst auch mit nem HT gut runter....



Gruß
Peter


----------



## king_f (6. Oktober 2003)

ciao daniel,

fahre nun schon 5saisons cc rennen, 4 mit lizenz, dies in der schweiz. unsere strecken sind hauptsächlich zum vorteil von hardtail. es gibt aber auch welche, die du mit fully besser bewältigen kannst. würde ein hardtail nehmen, denn auch international sind der grössere teil der strecken zum vorteil von hardtails.
ausnahme: wenn du jedoch genug geld hast um dir bspw. ein cannondale scalpel, oder sonstige racefully maschine um 10kg leisten kannst, würde ich dazu greifen, denn mit blockierung bist du bergauf auf hardtail feeling und mit 10kg kein gewichtnachteil!

gruss
fabio


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Redman _
> *Hi,
> 
> also ich kann dir nur zu nem hardtail raten! Hab mir Anfang diesen Jahres ein fully für 2000 gekauft, bin damit auch zufrieden, nur im Nachhinein würde ich mich dann doch für ein Hardtail entscheiden, da es leichter ist und man sich nicht ständig um das lockout (sofern denn überhaupt vorhanden) kümmern muss. Daher macht das bergauffahren
> ...



Genauso ging / geht es mir!!
Hab mir vor ca. 1,5 Jahren ein Fully zugelegt und mein Hardtail hab ich verkauft!!
Könnt mir heute noch in den A.... beißen !!!
Als nächstes kommt wieder ein Hardtail mit einer XTR-Ausstattung und V-Brakes!!!
Ein Endorfin Speed II würde mir da gefallen, weiß nur noch nicht welche Gabel ich nehmen soll!!
www.endorfin-bikes.de


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Oktober 2003)

Sorry war ein falscher Link! Hier der  Richtige


----------



## Thunderbird (6. Oktober 2003)

Fahre auch Fully und werde mir ein 2000,-  Hardtail
für XC & Marathon zulegen. Für ein geiles Fully reicht 
das Geld nicht.

Thb


----------



## Puls (7. Oktober 2003)

Hi,


habe mir auch vor einem Jahr ein Fully gekauft, ein Stumpjumper XC von Spezialized. Das war  mein grösster Fehler 

Es ging ein bis zwei Monate, und dann habe ich wieder mein Klein(Hardtail) aus dem Keller geholt     
Es gibt nicht´s     besseres 

Ich finde die Fully´s werden von dem Bike-Hefte so toll hingestellt.
Man bekommt das Gefühl umbedingt einen haben müssen, den nur so lässt sich richtig Biken......     
Also ich bin geheilt, bei mir steht das Fully nur im Keller rum und gammelt nurnoch vor sich hin.    



Grüsse


----------



## king_f (7. Oktober 2003)

bin ja tendenziell auf hardtail. 
wenn mir jedoch einer ein INTENSE SPIDER Rahmen sponsern würde, würde ich meins eintauschen!!!
Dieses Bike ist der Hammer. super verarbeitet, supersteif bergauf(ohne 'brain', oder lockout!) und bergab wunderbar spurtreu!!!


----------



## dubbel (8. Oktober 2003)

kann es nicht auch sein, dass sich das ein wenig nach dem einsatz richtet?
also ich find fully nicht gerade grundsätzlich schlecht.

als wettkampfrad für einfache strecken ist ein hardtail sicher die bessere wahl, 
aber wenn ich das ding auch im training fahre (und so ziemlich alles im training fahre), dann ist es nicht so 100% eindeutig.


----------



## king_f (8. Oktober 2003)

natürlich nach dem einsatzzweck!!! lies doch genau, daniel brauchts für cc und marathon!!! meine kommentare richten sich nach dieser aussage.

gruz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (8. Oktober 2003)

NUR als wettkampfrad: hardtail
(dann braucht er aber ein gutes trainingsrad)

für training und wettkampf: kurzes fully


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich liebe mein Hardtail! 
Habe es auch noch nie bereut mir letztes Jahr wieder eins geholt zu haben. Ich denke Vor- und Nachteile wiegen sich auf, so das es eine reine Geschmackssache ist.


----------



## Ümmel (8. Oktober 2003)

Hardtail Hardtail Hardtail   
Bin mal für eine Tour ein Fully von nem Freund gefahren. Ne Danke !
MfG Ümmel


----------



## sterniwaf (12. Oktober 2003)

Mir ist es genauso gegangen wie meinem Vorschreiber! Fullies sind überbewertet! Was soll der Mist mit dem Lockout? Wenn ich ein Fully habe, möchte ich die Federung auch immer nutzen! Habt ihr zufällig in der letzten Mountainbike dne Bericht über das Enduro-Rennen gelesen und auch den schwarzen Kasten mit den Mängeln? Für mich immer wieder interressant!


----------



## kleinbiker (12. Oktober 2003)

Hi,

ich fahre derzeit auch noch Hardtail's und bin damit eigentlich auch sehr zufrieden. Besonders das niedrigere Gewicht bereitet mir bergauf immer wieder Freude.
Nichts desto trotz werde ich im nächsten Jahr mal ein Fully test, so mit SPV, Scheibenbremse, Dualcontrol etc. Meine Hardtails gebe ich aber nicht ab. Sicher ist sicher. Dann kann ich immer noch für Rennen das HT rausholen.

In den Zeitungen werden ja fast nur noch Fullies getestet und größtenteils zu Preisen die gerade mal für höchsten 10% von uns hier im Forum in Betracht kommen. Das sich ein 7000 Euro CD Scalpel oder Spezialiced Epic geil fährt, mag schon sein, aber ist es das wirklich Wert?
Für Tour und Freeride kommt man glaube ich um ein Fully nicht herum. Für CC schon lieber ein Hardtail.

Grüße
Kleinbiker


----------



## dubbel (13. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sterniwaf _
> *Habt ihr zufällig in der letzten Mountainbike dne Bericht über das Enduro-Rennen gelesen und auch den schwarzen Kasten mit den Mängeln?  *



leider nein, 
was steht denn da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sterniwaf (13. Oktober 2003)

Also: Dort haben die eine Mängelliste an den Bikes veröffentlicht
Die müssen so erstaunt gewesen sein, dass ihnen nichts anderes übrig blieb: Ausfall eines Federbein Manitou SPV, Sherman Breakout Federgabel Laufbuchsen reif für den Vollservice,Scheibenbremsen Magura Louise FR und Hayes HFX 9 bescheidene Funktion. Alle Bikes sollen in einem neuwertigen Zustand gewesen sein! Ich habe den Kasten auch erst beim dritten Mal lesen des Heftes gefunden, ganz geschickt in schwarz gehalten und unten auf der Seite versteckt.Hammer!


----------



## Isildur (13. Oktober 2003)

Geht's hier eigentlich grad um Eingelenker- oder Viergelenker- Fullys?


Ich denke doch, dass echte Viergelenker beim Klettern oder Beschleunigen fast mit nem Hardtail vergleichbar sind und mit der richtigen Dämpfung nur dann Dämpfen, wenn sie sollen ?!


----------



## Puls (13. Oktober 2003)

Hi


mein Stumpjumper XC von Spezialized ist ein Viergelenker. Meine Erfahrung ist einfach, das der Antritt nicht so umgesetzt wird, man hat das gefühl man tritt in Gummi.
Ich komme mir immer langsam damit vor, meinem Tacho nach ist es auch so, selbts auf wurzel und steinigen Wegen.

Was mir auch überhaupt nich gefällt ist das das Trettlager durch den Sag sehr tief ist. Noch schlimmer wird es beim Einfedern, es reicht schon wenn man bei überfahren eines  Hindernis(Stuffe, Baum ...) das Vorderrad hochhebt, federt der Hinderbau ein und die Kurbel wandert nach unten, dadurch ist ein aufsitzen meist nicht zu verhindern.

gruss


----------



## Artur (13. Oktober 2003)

Wie viel Geld willst du ausgeben?

Ein Fully kostet dich 3000 Euro.
Ein Hardtail nur 1500 Euro.

Gewicht ist beim Hartail leichter.
Traktion und Komfort bietet dir das Fully. Aber bitte nur XC Race Fullys! Keine Tourengurken! Nächstes Jahr gibt es auch einiges an Fullys für XC Racer.

Und wer noch nie ein Bike wie z.B. das Epic gefahren ist soll bitte auch nichts darüber schreiben!!!
IT WORKS!!!!!!
Das Epic beschleunigt genauso schnell wie ein Hartail!
Und das Epic federt keinen millimeter im Wiegetritt!
Nur das Gewicht ist etwas zu hoch, und hier ist der einzigste Haken.
Aber ich ziehe bei einem Marathon oder Tour das Epic meinem Klein Hardtail vor. Weil die ständigen Schläge und das immer nur über jedes kleinste Loch im Stehen fahren zu müssen auf dauer weder Spaß macht noch die Kräfte spart.


----------



## sterniwaf (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo
Ich glaub ja gerne, das sich so ein Epic super fährt. Nur für mich kommt sowas nicht in Frage.Ich liebe es zu spüren, wo ich fahre und mag einfach keine Plattbügelei! Ich kann nur eine gute Fahrtechnik erlernen, wenn ich mit Hindernissen umgehen kann und sie nicht einfach plattwalze! Dann die Einstellerei: Viele Händler sind überfordert und können noch nicht mal auf der Probefahrt ein gescheites Setup anbieten! Dann die Pflege: Wer garantiert mir, das ein Hinterbau bei einer Fahrleistung von ca. 5000 km nicht nach einem Jahr ausgeschlagen ist? Dann die mangelhafte Ausführung der Dichtungen an den Dämpfern: Ich habe einfach keine Lust, mitten in der Saison mein Bike für Wochen und Monate still zu legen, nur weil mein Dämpfer im Service ist.  Wenn die Hersteller mehr auf Haltbarkeit und Wertigkeit ihrer Produkte wert legen, dann kommt für mich auch ein Fully in Frage, oder ich werde 70!


----------



## dubbel (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sterniwaf _
> *...Ausfall eines Federbein Manitou SPV, Sherman Breakout Federgabel Laufbuchsen reif für den Vollservice,Scheibenbremsen Magura Louise FR und Hayes HFX 9 bescheidene Funktion. Alle Bikes sollen in einem neuwertigen Zustand gewesen sein! ... *


aber das kann dir doch auch alles beim hardtail passieren (ausser der sache mit dem dämpfer), oder?!


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2003)

Also, ich misch mich auch mal ein, um die Fully-Fraktion zu stärken. Zur Info: ich fahre mittlere Marathons, Alpencross und Mosertouren.

Ich fahre seit Kurzem einen Viergelenker von Ghost und stelle null Wippen im Hinterbau fest - auch ungelocked! Und da bin ich echt empfindlich! Mein Eingelenker von Scott hat mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben, also musste ein neues Bike her! Ein HT sollte es nicht sein, weil ichs im Kreuz habe und bergab nicht so gern meine Bandscheiben malträtieren lasse...

Die Gabel (Scareb) wird bergauf natürlich gelocked - die Pumperei hat aber jede Federgabeln, ob an HT oder Fully (außer man kann sich SPV leisten...). 

Tja... Und doch... Ich bin gerade dabei, mein uraltes HT wieder aufzubauen. Einfach so zum Rumheizen im Winter. Leider hat das Ding eine typische Starrrahmengeometrie... Also gibts Probleme, eine passende Federgabel zu finden... 

Apropos Winter: Da wäre wieder ein großer Vorteil des HT: weniger technischer Schnickschnack -> weniger Anfälligkeit gegen Dreck, Salz und dergleichen! Tja...


----------



## Iceman (14. Oktober 2003)

Ok, dann gebe ich halt auch meinen Senf dazu.

Ich fahre seit vier Jahren ein Fully, in GT i-drive. Letzte Woche habe ich meinen Dämpfer umgerüstet auf einen DT-Swiss mit Lockout.Und ich habe es bis jetzt nicht eine Sekunde bereut.

Ich habe auch ein wenig Probleme mit meinem Rücken, und würde freiwillig kein Hardtail mehr fahren. Sicher ist, dass ei Hardtail sicher das Fahrerische Können verbessert, alerdings habe ich bei schnellen Abfahrten sicher das bessere Handling, vor allem wenn es über einen Singletrail mit Wurzeln geht. Dann prügelt mir der Hinterbau nämlich nicht den Arsch grün und blau, und ich kann mein Nachtessen dann auch noch im Sitzen einnehmen.

Mit einem Lock-Out vorne und hinten habe ich jetzt, so gesehen, drei Bikes in einem. ein Rigid (wenn das noch jemandem was sagt), ein Hardtail, und ein Fully. Was will ich also mehr?

cu
Iceman


----------



## Shefffield (14. Oktober 2003)

Hallo auch,



> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *Ich fahre seit Kurzem einen Viergelenker von Ghost und stelle null Wippen im Hinterbau fest - auch ungelocked! Und da bin ich echt empfindlich! Mein Eingelenker von Scott hat mich in den Wahnsinn getrieben, also musste ein neues Bike her! Ein HT sollte es nicht sein, weil ichs im Kreuz habe und bergab nicht so gern meine Bandscheiben malträtieren lasse...*



He, schön zu lesen. Mein Viergelenker geht jetzt ins siebte Jahr und hat noch nie gewippt. 

(Hat dafür ja auch viel zu viel Reibung in den vielen Lagern...)

Allerdings kann ich andere Kritik nachvollziehen, denn ich fahr' nen großen Rahmen und wiege nicht so viel - es hat also Jahre (ungelogen!) gedauert, bis die Abstimmung gepasst hat: Dreimal die Feder in der Gabel getauscht (war vorher ne Manitou), zweimal die Feder im Hinterbau getauscht und von Shock Therapy ein anderes Öl bekommen. Sogar die Gängigkeit der Hinterbaulager habe ich prüfen lassen. War schon ein gewaltiger Ärger. 

Aber bergab... ?

Fahre ich auch auf'm Fully mit wenig Druck auf'm Sattel. Ich spüre den Vorteil nur, wenn ich kurble - also vor allem bergauf im Sitzen und bei schnellen flachen Passagen. Die großen Schläge bergab fangen meine Knie ab und nicht der Rücken oder die Federung.

Der eigentliche Bandscheibenkiller ist das ultraharte Rennrad. 

@Iceman


> *
> Dann prügelt mir der Hinterbau nämlich nicht den Arsch grün und blau
> *




Starker SM-Tobak! So hab ich das MTB-Fahren noch gar nicht betrachtet. 

Ne, im Ernst: Das sind so Dinge, die ich unter dem Thema "Fahrtechnik" für beherrschbar halte. Auf'm Hardtail biste eben etwas mehr im Stehen unterwegs als auf der Gummikuh. Aber das bin ich vom Rennrad ("Bergübersetzung" 42-23) ja schon gewöhnt! 




> *
> Die Gabel (Scareb) wird bergauf natürlich gelocked - die Pumperei hat aber jede Federgabeln, ob an HT oder Fully (außer man kann sich SPV leisten...). *



Die Pumperei hat meiner Ehrfahrung nach viel mit der Fahrtechnik zu tun. Fahr im Wiegetritt betont rund und mit langsamer Frequenz, dann pumpt auch fast nix.



> *
> Tja... Und doch... Ich bin gerade dabei, mein uraltes HT wieder aufzubauen. Einfach so zum Rumheizen im Winter. Leider hat das Ding eine typische Starrrahmengeometrie... Also gibts Probleme, eine passende Federgabel zu finden... *



Haha! 
Geht mir nicht anders. Ich plane ein HT für Rennen und Marathons. Diesmal ganz radikal ohne Federgabel.

Ich suche also genau so einen Rahmen, wie Du ihn hast. Ist das'n 21"er? 



> *
> Apropos Winter: Da wäre wieder ein großer Vorteil des HT: weniger technischer Schnickschnack -> weniger Anfälligkeit gegen Dreck, Salz und dergleichen! Tja... *



Oh ja...
Nach der letzten langen Tour werde ich sogar dem Thema Leichtbau etwas untreu und denke über die Rohloff-Nabe und Scheibenbremsen am Starrbock nach, um *wirklich* sorgenfrei bei jedem Wetter unterwegs sein zu können.


Mein persönliches Fazit:

Fullies sind schön für Touren. Komfortabel, sicher (verzeiht eher mal'n Fahrfehler) und rückenschonend.
Im Rennen will ich wieder ein Hardtail, vor allem aus Gewichtsgründen und weil's einfach direkter ist.
Klar gibt mein Element immer noch Rückmeldung über den Zustand des Wegs, aber so eine Federung bringt eben immer eine Verzögerung rein. Und auch wenn die Kinematik so effizient und steif wie ein Hardtail ist (dem Element werden 98% Effizienz nachgesagt), das HT ist allein durch seinen Gewichtsvorteil immer noch ein Stück agiler.

Das Optimum:

Fahrt ein günstiges, stabiles, *schweres* Fully mit mäßigen Federwegen für's Training und die Spaßtouren.
Wenn Ihr dann im Rennen auf ein wesentlich leichteres Hardtail umsteigt, fahrt Ihr wie gedopt. Wenn Ihr die saubere Fahrtechnik nicht inzwischen verlernt habt. 

Ein leichtes Fully anstatt des Renn-HTs ist natürlich eine Option, aber das kostet erstens ein Vermögen und ist zweitens einfach sehr anfällig - vor allem beim auf die Spitze getriebenen Leichtbau. Nix für mich und das Wetter hier in Deutschland...

Tschö,
Shefffield


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Iceman _
> *Dann prügelt mir der Hinterbau nämlich nicht den Arsch grün und blau, und ich kann mein Nachtessen dann auch noch im Sitzen einnehmen.
> 
> Mit einem Lock-Out vorne und hinten habe ich jetzt, so gesehen, drei Bikes in einem. ein Rigid (wenn das noch jemandem was sagt), ein Hardtail, und ein Fully. Was will ich also mehr?
> ...



    Nett formuliert! Und soooo wahr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sterniwaf (15. Oktober 2003)

Hatte bis ins Frühjahr ein Alu-Rahmen und das stimmt: Bretthart, keine Eigendämpfung. Aber jetzt fahre ich einen Germans Stahlrahmen und der dämpft gewaltig. Wo ich früher fast aus dem Sattel geflogen wäre, bleibe ich locker sitzen! Hätte mir das einer vorher erzählt, hätte ich es auch nicht geglaubt. Trotzdem wünsche ich jedem viel Spaß mit seinem Fully!


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2003)

... stimmt das denn, dass z.B. ein Fat Albert auf einem Hardtail das Ding spürbar (!) weicher macht? Ich habe nämlich immer noch meinen uralten Rahmen rumliegen, finde keine passende Federgabel, die mich wirklich überzeugt und will das Ding aber unbedingt neu aufbauen. Mein Favorit derzeit (nachdem ich mich schlicht alles, von der Rohloff-Nabe bis über alle anderen mehr oder weniger teuren Alternativen informiert habe): Singlespeed!  Die Schinderei soll ja soooo schöne Beine geben...  

Tja, und weil ich jetzt bald zu den ganz Harten gehöre, nur noch auf Purismus, Askese und so schwöre... . , frage ich mich, ob ich nicht die Federgabel auch gleich weglasse und lieber eine schöne Starrgabel einbaue. Und lieber in ein, zwei Monaten in neue Bandscheiben investiere...


----------



## Fischkopp (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *... ob ich nicht die Federgabel auch gleich weglasse und lieber eine schöne Starrgabel einbaue. Und lieber in ein, zwei Monaten in neue Bandscheiben investiere... *



Starrgabel sollte den Bandscheiben gar nix asmachen, aber Deine Handgelenke werden sich bestimmt freuen... Und natürlich hast Du auf unebenem Untergrund mit Starrgabel viel weniger Kontrolle, d.h. entweder fährst Du dann langsamer oder fliegst schneller ab...


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2003)

Ist doch schön, wenn man die Wahl hat!  Ich hab derartiges befürchtet... Zugegeben: ich bin noch nie ohne Federgabel gefahren (naja, als Kind...).


----------



## Gianti Maxi (15. Oktober 2003)

Moin 00Nixo!

Ich persönlich kann dir nur zu nem Fullly raten, da die angesprochene Beweglichkeit des Fahrrads am Berg nicht vorhanden ist(so wie es hier manche Hardtail vernarrten beschrieben haben). Ist ein Fully absolut sinnvoll gerade wenn du Mara's fährst. Ich fahre ja, wie du weißt, auch XC und komme super mit meinem Fully zurecht.


----------



## der alte ron (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *Ist doch schön, wenn man die Wahl hat!  Ich hab derartiges befürchtet... Zugegeben: ich bin noch nie ohne Federgabel gefahren (naja, als Kind...). *



Und ich hab ohne federung angefangen . Alurahmen und eine starrgabel aus dem gleichen material ! Später dann gefedert hatte ich auch nicht mehr spass am biken . Gerade wenn man sonst vollgefedert durch die gegend schaukelt ist starrbikefahren ab und an doch total witzig . 
Rate mal was für ein bike ich mir jetzt im winter aufbaue ?!
Gruß , nikolay .


----------



## Bergradlerin (15. Oktober 2003)

Ein Ich-bin-unkaputtbar-weil-null-technischer-Schnickschnack-an-mir-dranhängt??? Yeah! Back to the roots!!!  

Mein Fully behalte ich trotzdem!


----------



## der alte ron (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *Ein Ich-bin-unkaputtbar-weil-null-technischer-Schnickschnack-an-mir-dranhängt???
> *



Nein ! Ein kunstwerk  !


----------



## sterniwaf (16. Oktober 2003)

Da ist schon was wahres dran. Federgabel finde ich sinnvoll, weil ich vor dem Einbau der Federgabel  schon lange Touren unternommen habe und hinterher meine Handgelenke fast wegschmeißen konnte! Zur Schaltung: Leg dir Kohle zur Seite und spar auf ne Speedhub.  Die Rohloff funktioniert wie ein Autogetriebe! Übrigens Singlespeed: Viel Spaß beim Schieben! An den 20 prozentigen Anstiegen, die ich locker mit meiner Speedhub bewältige, hätte ich keine Chance! Dann noch 25 km nach Hause fahren bei Gegenwind... Nein, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (16. Oktober 2003)

Weichei!!!    

Naja, ganz ehrlich: das Ding wird ein Winter- und Trainingsbike. Wo nix dran ist, kann nix verdrecken, verbieben, verrotten... Die Strecken, die ich damit fahre, bewältige ich locker in einem Gang. Und den Anstieg bei mir um die Ecke, der mir als Fitneßtest dient, wird dann eben beweisen, ob meine Knie wirklich "altersgerecht verschlissen" sind, wie mein Arzt meinte...

Rohloff... Ja, sehr gern! Aber nicht an einem alten Bike, für das ich keine passende und wirklich funktionierende Gabel mehr finde - Kompromisse sind immer irgendwie... äh... naja: nicht so gut halt  Und ich bin soooo verwöhnt von meiner Scareb!


----------



## uwero (17. Oktober 2003)

Ich habe beide Räder im Stall. Im Rennen fahren ich jedoch ausnahmslos das Hardtail. Nix gegen das Fully, aber mir kommt´s noch immer langsamer vor.

Touren im Harz etc. wo es nicht um die letzte Sekunde geht - hier ist das Fully die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Shefffield (18. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sterniwaf _
> *Zur Schaltung: Leg dir Kohle zur Seite und spar auf ne Speedhub.  Die Rohloff funktioniert wie ein Autogetriebe! *



Hallo, Sterniwaf.

Ich glaube, ich muss doch noch mal 'nen eigenen Thread aufmachen zur Speedhub.

Ich hab' das Ding schon '98 probegefahren und bin seitdem infiziert. Jetzt, wo's Winter wird und ich auf einmal wieder 'nen Rappel bekomme, mir ein Hardtail aufzubauen, wird das Thema wieder aktuell.

Aber im Radladen meines Vertrauens haben sie mit vereinten Kräften versucht, mir die Rohloff auszureden.

Der Chef des Ladens hat länger Wolfram Kurschat betreut und als Mechaniker auch einige Bikes mit der Speedhub verkauft. Er weiß also, wovon er redet. Die Speedhub-Räder waren Reiseräder - aber von denen kam mehr als eins mit Getriebeschäden zurück.

Hast Du schon mal Ärger gehabt mit Deiner Nabe? Kennst Du andere Speedhub-Fahrer, kannst Du mir was über deren Erfahrungen sagen?

Ich plane das Ding für Renn- und Marathon-Einsatz (und Wintertraining natürlich), und mir macht es echte Kopfzerbrechen, wenn Reiseradler die Nabe kaputt bekommen, denn die Antritte in einem Rennen haben eine völlig andere Qualität...

Ein Hardtail mit Rohloff-Nabe und Scheibenbremsen wäre eben das absolute Sorglos-Bike - dachte ich mal...

Shefffield


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2003)

Wirklich ein Thema für einen neuen Thread...

Ich weiß darüber nur Gutes, treffe auf Touren und im Urlaub (naja, eher Trainingslager...) oft Leute, die in ihren hochwertigen und auch neuen Bikes Rohloff fahren. Zuletzt einer mit einem Storck Adrenalin, der Maras fährt und auch bei den Eurogames gestartet ist - mit Rohloff! Angeblich ist es ja nicht möglich, mit einer Rohloff so richtig in die Spitze zu fahren... Gegen diese Aussagen spricht, dass ja auch Transalps mit Rohloff gewonnen werden!

Mir wurde mehrfach erzählt, dass die Abstufung der Gänge eben Gewöhnungssache ist und Defekte total unbekannt sind. Regelmäßige Ölwechsel findet niemand wirklich wichtig... Das bißchen Mehrgewicht auf der Hinterhand findet auch keiner störend, eher das dumme Gerede darüber (Zitat!!! Nicht meine Meinung! Ich finde sachliche Diskussionen grundsätzlich legitim.) 

Ich hätte mir eine Rohloff angeschafft, wenn die Kosten bei meinem alten Rahmen noch Sinn machen würden. Jetzt darf er halt Singlespeed werden...


----------



## der alte ron (18. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *... stimmt das denn, dass z.B. ein Fat Albert auf einem Hardtail das Ding spürbar (!) weicher macht? Ich habe nämlich immer noch meinen uralten Rahmen rumliegen, finde keine passende Federgabel, die mich wirklich überzeugt und will das Ding aber unbedingt neu aufbauen.. *



Hi , den dicken albert kenne ich nicht , aber es stimmt prinzipiel mit dem komfort . Nur sollte man solche reifen dann wirklich nur mit max. 2 bar fahren !!! Bei meiner freundin die zarte 56 kg auf die wahge bringt , sinkt ein 2.25 ' specialized enduro bei 1.8 bar immer noch kaum ein . Und meinen vertical bin ich mit versehentlich auch schon mit 1.6 bar und ehemals 82 kg unbeschadet im alpinen gelände gefahren , da geht also was. Summa summarum , lohnen sich dicke reifen , aber nur mit angepassten druck , sonst kannst du dir das mehrgewicht sparen . Warum übrigens gleich einen schweren freeride-reifen , passt der bei einem alten fisher überhaupt zwischen den kettenstreben !? Schwalbe bringt 2004 einen rennreifen in 2.25 und 2.5' raus , wiegt in der ganz großen version immer noch deutlich weniger als albert .
Apropos fisher , wenn du schon ein fulli hast , bau den wirklich lieber ganz "pur" auf . Wenn man ab und zu mal starr fährt , rückt man sich viele sachen im kopf wieder zurecht , in der art von :wieviel braucht ein mensch um glücklich zu sein !?
Du kennst selbst die alpen und weißt , das hier immer noch sehr viele leute mit unmöglichen alten , starren gurken durch die gegend fahren . Ich meine nicht in die jahre gekommene ehemals edle stücke , sonndern richtige schrotthaufen , die schon im neuzustand davon geträumt haben ein richtiges mounty zu sein . Hat einer von den typen auf dich den eindruck gemacht , weniger spaß als du zu haben ? Und damit wären wir wieder beim eigentlichen thema des threads angelangt . Meine meinung ist : es gibt mittlerweile wirklich gute fullis , die in bestimmten situationen auch reelle vorteile haben , ein scalpel hat mich dieses jahr z. beispiel richtig beeindruckt , aber ich persönlich habe noch nicht das gefühl etwas zu verpassen , wenn ich keins fahre . In der oktober ausgabe von bike war mal seit langen mal wieder ein sinnvoller beitrag . Da hat einer von den obergurus jede etappe mit einem anderen bike gefahren , zwischen den zeilen gelesen ist der artikel echt interessant !
Ciao , nikolay .


----------



## Bergradlerin (18. Oktober 2003)

... jetzt muss ich mich doch mal bei Nicolay bedanken! Alter, Du hast mich wirklich zum Nachdenken gebracht... 

Auf dem Weg vom Eibsee nach Lermoos hat uns ein Biker mit einem Rad überholt , das ich vermutlich kaum hätte lupfen können (äh... "heben" - für Nichtbayern!), Stahlrahmen, Starrgabel, Daumenschalter, alles alt und sichtbar "gebraucht"... Es war nicht etwa so, dass wir gestanden wären - aber der Typ ist vorbeigezogen, als wären wir Slalomstangen, hat noch freundlich gegrüßt, und war weg. Unsere dummen Gesichter hat er glücklicherweise schon nicht mehr gesehen!

Auch in Hinterglemm und Leogang sind uns solche Typen täglich begegnet - und erst jetzt wird mir das so richtig bewußt! Es ist schon richtig, Fahrspaß hat nichts mit Heizen zu tun, sondern mit Erleben, mit Fahrtechnik, mit Landschaft... Und wenn ich mir schon ein Singlespeed baue... Ja, es kommt eine Starrgabel rein!!!  

Den Artikel habe ich auch gelesen - stimmt, nicht schlecht!

Ich habe heute beim Zerlegen meines Fisher mal nachgemessen - eng würde das mit dem Fat Albert auf jeden Fall! Also mal schauen, welcher Reifen wirklich gut dämpft und für ein echtes Hardtail akzeptabel ist. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der alte ron (18. Oktober 2003)

mit dem singlespeed oder !? Also dir möchte ich beim maraton nicht begegnen . Sowas in den bergen würde ich mir nicht zutrauen . Was für eine übersetzung haben die eigentlich , man könnte ja versuchen eine tour nur in dem gang zu fahren . Ächz !!
Warscheinlich bin ich schon zu hässlich , alt und tüdelich (für bayern , das heisst verwirrt ) für solche sachen .


----------



## Shefffield (19. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von d´Bergradlerin _
> *Wirklich ein Thema für einen neuen Thread...
> *




Hab' ich soeben gestartet:
*
Die Rohloff Speedhub-Umfrage*




> *
> Ich weiß darüber nur Gutes, treffe auf Touren und im Urlaub (naja, eher Trainingslager...) oft Leute, die in ihren hochwertigen und auch neuen Bikes Rohloff fahren. Zuletzt einer mit einem Storck Adrenalin, der Maras fährt und auch bei den Eurogames gestartet ist - mit Rohloff! Angeblich ist es ja nicht möglich, mit einer Rohloff so richtig in die Spitze zu fahren... Gegen diese Aussagen spricht, dass ja auch Transalps mit Rohloff gewonnen werden!
> *



Kannst Du die Jungs mal anhauen, dass sie ihre Erfahrungen hier mal veröffentlichen? Wäre schon interessant, ob der Marathon-Kollege für jedes Rennen eine neue Nabe per Sponsoring gestellt bekommt oder ob er schon ein paar Saisons mit dem gleichen Topf unterwegs ist...



> *
> Ich hätte mir eine Rohloff angeschafft, wenn die Kosten bei meinem alten Rahmen noch Sinn machen würden.  *



Genau, die Kosten...
Sind eben doch ein wenig zu heftig, um's mal eben auszuprobieren. Vor allem, wenn man einen speziellen Rahmen dafür braucht!

Danke,
Shefffield


----------



## sterniwaf (19. Oktober 2003)

Die Bedenken hatte ich auch vor einem Jahr. Habe dann im Internet nach Rohloff-Usern gesucht und mir eine Meinung gebildet. Hat jetzt bei mir 3.800 km, davon ein Drittel im schweren Gelände tadellos funktioniert. Ich glaube, jetzt ist sie erst eingefahren, da die Kurbel beim Schieben nicht mehr mitdreht und die Geräusche auch nachgelassen haben. Es gibt inzwischen genug Weltumfahrer, die mit einer Speedhub um die ganze Welt gefahren sind, ohne einen Schaden. In Kassel findet jedes Jahr ein Speedhub- Treffen statt. Da kannst du staunen! Zu deinem Händler: Ich würde mich auf keinen Fall auf der Meinung nur eines Händlers verlassen, auch wenn ich jeden Abend mit dem am Tresen stehe und Bier vernichte! Im Geschäft wollen die verkaufen und zwar das, wo die Profit mit machen und das ist nunmal Shimano!


----------



## Bergradlerin (19. Oktober 2003)

@der alte ron: Toternst!!!  Aber es ist kaum wahrscheinlich, dass man mich mit Singlespeed auf Marathons oder auch nur in den Bergen treffen wird! Ich werde mich damit wohl eher auf meinen Hausstrecken aufhalten - und die sind, abhängig von der Routenwahl eher eben... Und für diese Strecken baue ich das Rad auch eigentlich auf, eben so als Winter- und Trainingsbike. Für miese Verhältnisse ist mir mein Fully einfach zu schade. Wenn ich aber wirklich irgendwann so fit bin, dass ich damit in die Berge fahre, habe ich wahrscheinlich einen Oberschenkelumfang von einem Meter! 

ZumThema Rohloff: Klingt aber nicht so gut, dass man das Ding erstmal Tausende Kilometer einfahren muss, bevor die Geräuschkulisse verschwindet...  

Meine Infos sind, dass die Teile ewig halten, Tauschnaben hatte keiner von denen dabei, die wir getroffen haben (oder doch? Im Rucksack ganz unten?). Mein Händler meinte auch, ich solle mir das mit der Rohloff gut überlegen. Sein Grund: der Preis...


----------



## Elmar (20. Oktober 2003)

Hi !

Um nicht den 100. Thread über "Hardtail vs Fully" zu starten, möchte ich mich hier einklinken 

Ich habe fast das ganze Forumsarchiv durchstöbert, aber so richtig fündig geworden bin ich auch nicht.

Mir stellt sich auch die Frage: Fully oder nicht ?
Da ich nicht extrem viel Geld ausgeben möchte, maximal bis 1700,- Euro, bekommt man in dieser Preisklasse keine besonders guten Fullys...

Mir hätte das Simplon Tonic Beat (optional mit Manitou Skareb Comp LO) gut gefallen. Das ist aber erstens ziemlich schwer (13 kg) und zweitens gibt es bessere Hinterraddämpfer.

Nach ausgiebigem Stöbern in diesem Forum bin ich mir aber nicht mehr sicher, ob ich wirklich ein Fullsuspension-Bike will ?

Mein Einsatzgebiet:
Touren, Just 4 Fun, Stadt & Land, großteils asphaltierte Wege, gerne auch mal uphill (aber auch auf der Straße), hin und wieder über Stock und Stein. Fahre keine Marathons oder Downhill...
Bandscheibenprobleme habe ich (noch) nicht, ich bin 40 Jahre jung und wiege 80 kg  bei 174 cm.

Sollte ich jetzt ein Hardtail nehmen ?

Schönen Gruß,
Elmar


----------



## Bergradlerin (20. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Elmar _
> *Sollte ich jetzt ein Hardtail nehmen ?*




Ich fahre Fully aus zwei Gründen:

1.) Ich habs im Kreuz (ziemlich schlimm sogar, da ist ne Menge Titan verbaut!) und vertrage das Gerapple auf Forstwegen nicht. Trotzdem fahre ich fahrtechnisch dynamisch genug, um normalerweise ein HT zu nehmen. Also war meine erste Wahl eben ein Viergelenker...

2.) Die Traktion eines Fully kann man halt nicht mit der eines HT vergleichen... Behaupte ich jetzt einfach mal - und fühle mich durch viele Berichte bestätigt. 

Die Gewichtsfrage... Klar, da kommen ein, zwei Kilo mehr zusammen, allein durch den hinteren Dämpfer, die Lager... Mein Ghost wiegt inkl. Pedale und Barends 11,65 Kilo - ein recht guter Wert!

Das mit der Gabel... Da würde ich definitiv nicht sparen! Jetzt im Winter (naja, eigentlich Herbst...) kannst Du doch eigentlich Schnäppchen machen, da sollte Deine Preisvorstellung sich doch realisieren lassen?! Ich habe übrigens mit Versendern nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht! Das nur am Rande...


----------



## Elmar (22. Oktober 2003)

Hi !

Habe mich nun doch für ein Hardtail entschieden.

Stevens M-8 Race.
Allerdings ein Umbau, da das neue Modell 2004 erst im März lieferbar ist !!!  

Das Rad fährt sich erstklassig. Ich habe eines mit Deore LX-Ausstattung getestet. Das ist schon sehr gut, lasse ich aber auf XT umbauen (ausser die Schalthebeln, die bleiben, weil leichtgängiger!).

Schönen Gruß,
Elmar


----------



## pefro (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Elmar _
> *Hi !
> 
> Habe mich nun doch für ein Hardtail entschieden.
> ...



Hallo,

und damit hast Du sicherlich auch die richtige Entscheidung getroffen! Ob Fully oder Hardtail ist sicher Geschmackssache - und jeder der ein Hardtail fährt (wie ich) hat sich auf ner längeren Tour schonmal ein Fully gewünscht und umgekehrt - keine Frage. Da Du aber Großteils auf asphaltierten Wegen unterwegs sein willst denke ich, dass Du auf jeden Fall richtig liegst.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Elmar (23. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von pefro _
> und damit hast Du sicherlich auch die richtige Entscheidung getroffen!



Hallo Peter !
Danke  
Man braucht ja so quasi eine Bestätigung seines Vorhabens...
Ich glaube auch, dass es für meine Zwecke reicht.
Und das Stevens ist meines Erachtens ein sehr gutes Rad, auch wenn es noch bessere gibt.

Schönen Gruß,
Elmar


----------



## onkel (23. Oktober 2003)

Die Debatte ist uralt, aber ich habe mich in diesem Frühjahr für ein Fully entschieden. Allerdings musste das dann auch ein sauteures nehmen, Stevens F9 Team XC, wiegt unter 11 Kilo und hat ohne weiteres noch Tuning-Reserven (Laufräder, Sattel). So schwere Tourengurken möchte ich nicht haben. 

Mein Fazit als jahrelanger Rigid-Biker, seit `99 Hardtailfahrer und nun (auch) Fullypilot:

Federgabelverzicht ist blöder Hype, macht zwar Spaß, aber man kann definitiv nicht so schnell über schwere Passagen ballern, auf einfacheren CC-Strecken mag es angehen.

Fully: Muss eben wenn man kein Wippen möchte und kein "Brain" oder so hat ein bisschen härter gestellt werden. Auf Forstwegen bringt es nichts, aber wenn es technisch wird spart man Kraft und hat bessere Traktion.  

Für die meisten Marathons reicht aber ein Hardtail oder Rigidbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eporider (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich denke das hängt sehr vom Einsatzgebiet ab.

Ich fahre nach dem Motto, je länger desto eher Fully!
Bei CC fahre ich immer Hardtail. (leichter, schneller, etc.)

Bei Ma schwöre ich aber auf mein Scalpel. Is zwar schwerer, aber man kann gleichmäßiger fahren, da man nicht oft aus dem Sattel muß. Meiner subjektiven Meinung nach ist es auch schneller.
Zum Thema Lockout muss ich sagen ich möchte nicht mehr drauf verzichten. In 2 Sekunden hab ich vorne und hinten voll blockiert. 

Wer aber auf nem Hardtail 5 Stunden ruppige Pisten fahren kann der soll´s tun. Ich kann´s nicht. Aber:
Jedem das seine!


----------



## konaman (25. Oktober 2003)

Die Frage, was besser ist, kann wohl nur jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. Ich fahre ein Hardtail und werde, trotz aller Technikbegeisterung für Fullys, wohl auch erst mal dabei bleiben.

Aber mal eine Frage an die Race-Fully-Fahrer.

Irgendwie finde ich es komisch, wenn man sich für viel Geld ein möglichst leichtes Fully kauft/baut,um dann bei jeder nur möglichen Gelegenheit alle Federelemte per Lockout auf starr zu stellen. Das widerspricht doch dem eigentlich Sinne des ganzen. Wenn ich schon ne Hinterradfederung für ein besseres Handling habe, dann will ich es doch auch bergauf nutzen. Ansonsten hoppelt Ihr doch beim uphill genause über die Wurzeln etc, wie alle Hardtail-Fahrer auch.

Wo also soll da der Nutzen sein?

Ein etwas ratloser Hardtail-Fahrer


----------



## Elmar (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von konaman _
> *
> Irgendwie finde ich es komisch, wenn man sich für viel Geld ein möglichst leichtes Fully kauft/baut,um dann bei jeder nur möglichen Gelegenheit alle Federelemte per Lockout auf starr zu stellen. *



Ich denke, Lockout gilt nur für halbwegs ebene Uphills, zB Asphalt und da speziell für den Wiegetritt.
Im Gelände bergauf braucht man imho kein Lockout...

Schönen Gruß,
Elmar


----------



## kleinenbremer (25. Oktober 2003)

Hi!
Kommt auf finanzlage an: Mit unendlich Geld würd  ich mir so ein crratec(oder wie das heißt) hohlen. Läuft unter dem Thema vollgefedertes Hardtail. Ist halt so was mit Logout(glaube ich) Kostenpunkt 4000Euro
Ich fahre seit knapp zwei Jahren ein 750 Euro Hardtail von Cube(Cube Attention). Hat LX Ausstattung und schöne ZAC19 Felgen. Ist ffür den Preis suber und auch relativ leicht. Damit hänge ich jedenfalls die Fullys aus meiner Umgebung(bergauf) ab, auch wenns so paar tausend euro räder sind.
Allerdings würde ich auch sagen,dass Gewicht nicht unbedingt das A und O ist:
Bei mir liegt es eher an meinem Körpergewicht. Mit meinem 58 kg wiege ich mit sicherheit 15 kilo weniger als die meisten anderen MTBer in meiner Umgebung. Was machen da noch 3kg Fahhradgewicht? Denke ich jedenfalls.

Trotzem: Ich bin Hardtailfahrer. und liebe es


----------



## Elmar (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kleinenbremer _
> *Damit hänge ich jedenfalls die Fullys aus meiner Umgebung(bergauf) ab, auch wenns so paar tausend euro räder sind.
> *



Es sollte aber schon an der Kondition, Ausdauer und Kraft liegen, nicht am Eigengewicht oder Kosten der MTBs  

Schönen Gruß,
Elmar


----------



## Arnoud (25. Oktober 2003)

Fully. Scott Genius. Das Genius unter den Bikes!!!! Mehr vorteile wie nachteile.


----------



## Eporider (26. Oktober 2003)

Ich finde ien Lockout macht schon Sinn.
Auf Teer bergauf habe ich ein Starrbike, auf leichtem Schotter ein Hardtail und bergab ein Fully. Obwohl ich bergauf bei grobem Schotter oder Ähnlichem Untergrund auf den LO verzichte.

Ich war lange kein Freund von Fullies, bis ich das CD Scalapel 4000 gefahren bin.
Dran schnuppern, draufsetzen und nur noch geniessen.


P.S.: Jedem das seine.


----------



## *adrenalin* (27. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Eporider _
> *
> Bei CC fahre ich immer Hardtail. (leichter, schneller, etc.)
> 
> Bei Ma schwöre ich aber auf mein Scalpel. Is zwar schwerer, aber man kann gleichmäßiger fahren, da man nicht oft aus dem Sattel muß. Meiner subjektiven Meinung nach ist es auch schneller. *



das ist jetzt aber mal ein astreiner widerspruch!

was ist denn jetzt schneller (deiner meinung nach):

hardtail oder das fully (scalpel)?


----------



## Eporider (27. Oktober 2003)

Sorry, hab mich undeutlich ausgedrückt.

Beim Hardtail sind die Belastungen aufgrund kleiner Schläge für die Muskulatur höher. Auf kurzen Strecken kann ich das in Kauf nehmen. Dafür ist das Hardtail aber leichter, und das macht es bergauf dadurch schneller.(Physik)
Bei einem Marathon der mehrere Stunden dauert, setzen die kleinen Stöße der Muskulatur sehr zu und bergaub kann man sich nicht so gut regenerieren. Deshalb ist ein Fully meiner Meinung nach schonender für den Körper und für lange Belastungen besser geeignet und somit meiner Ansicht nach für die Langstrecke auch insofern schneller, dass der Körper länger volle Leistung bringen kann. Irgendwas verstanden?

P.S. Ich hoffe ich hab keinen Mist zusammengeschrieben.

Alles was ich schreibe ist natürlich nur meine eigene Meinung.

Jedem das seine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## $H!T NIGGA (2. November 2003)

ich komme ausm ddd bereich und bin hie nur aus langeweile aber ich habe was sinnvolles beizutragen 

also ich  fahre selber ht und hab noch nie nen dämpfer vermist ich fahre ht dh... ein fully hat folgende nachteile 1gewicht  2wartung den lager sind anfällig 3pannensicherheit ..gerade im cx bereich werden oft luftdämpfer ferwendet die meiner meinung nach sehr... beschissen sind dadurch das xc bikes wenig federweg haben hat man durch nen dämpfer nich wirklich mehr comfort und traction hol dir lieber nen dicken reicfen und nen bequemeren sattel.... ein weiterer vorteil is das geld ... und mit der zugverlegung hast du auch oft probs meiner meinung nach hardtail!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sedum (3. November 2003)

Mein Lösung war eindeutig:
Race : hardtail, Kleine Attitude Race (alt, leicht, schnell, schlicht und hart)
Training, Tour: Fully, derzeit Scott, kurzfristig Giant NRS

Aber ich liebe den wilden Ausritt auf meinem Klein
Gruß
herm


----------



## Nummer5 (5. November 2003)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich bin gerad von einem HT auf ein Fully (Jekyll) umgestiegen. Und ich bereue es nicht!
Bei den Touren vor der Haustüre gibt es Wurzelwerk ohne Ende. Mit dem HT bin ich da nicht vorwärts gekommen. Mit meine Jekyll flieg ich da nur drüber. Allerdings fahre ich meine Pnös immer mit gut Luft drin, 4 Bar.
Ne richtig lange Tour hab ich allerdings noch nicht gemacht mit dem Fully. Evtl. wollen wir noch mal auf den Kreutzberg (Rhön), sind ca. 120km. Mal sehn was es wird.

Meiner Meinung nach hängt es von den Streckengegebenheiten ab ob Fully oder nicht.
Wenn man öfters harten Schläge durch sein HT bekommt und einem das Kreutz weh tut sollte man ein Fully in betracht ziehen, ansonsten Hardtail weil günstiger, leichter und schöner  .

Nummer5 - der seinen ersten Kommentar abgegeben hat


----------



## Mountainbayer (5. November 2003)

Hardtail oder Fully?! Logisch: beides!! Ein Viergelenker mit wenig Gewicht, voll blockierbarem Fahrwerk - dat funzt!!! Mein HT fahre ich nur noch, weil mir mein Racer fürs Allwettertraining zu schade ist. Den Unterschied zwischen HT und einem guten Fully merkt man vor allem auf schlechtem Untergrund. Die kleinen fiesen Schläge sind´s, die einem auf die Nerven (und die Muckis) gehen! Alles andere ist ohnehin Fahrtechnik - HT oder Fully ist da egal.


----------



## XT-Freak (6. November 2003)

Hi,
ich fahre seit ca. 6 Monaten ein 28' Hardtail und hatte vorher ein 26' HT und bin völlig zufrieden.
Mein Bike (LAKES CTR 600) hat komplett XT und das funzt wie geschmiert! Ich würde auf keinen Fall DEORE nehmen wenn du ein HT nimmst. Beim Fully geht´s so ´grade noch! 
Die Federung würde ich von SUNTOUR oder RockShox nehmen.

XT-Freak


----------



## dubbel (6. November 2003)

was hat die schaltgruppe denn mit der frage xt - fully zu tun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scooter_werner (12. November 2003)

...und bin mir immer noch nicht sicher.

Bis incl. zum Gardaseemarathon (Ronda extrema) bin ich ein 98er Race-HT (Steppenwolf mit schei.. Indy-Gabel) gefahren. Das war super zuverlässig und ließ sich - bis auf die Gabel auch spitzenmäßig bewegen.

Weil ich aber regelmäßig Rückenschmerzen hatte, habe ich mir ein Fully zugelegt: Merida LRS mit Duke XC, XT, HS 33 und Hügi 240. Das Rad hat mich gesamt keine 2000  gekostet (Rahmen bei ebay, Rest vom Versender).

So, jetzt zum Zwiespalt:
Das Merida fährt sich wirklich toll, in technischen Passagen fahr ich deutlich sicherer und je länger die Strecke, desto größer der Komfortvorteil. Bin die Marathons Garmisch, Dolomiti, Furtwangen  und Oberstdorf gefahren und hatte bisher null Defekte - toi,toi,toi. Außerdem - wo vergleichbar - auch schneller als im Vorjahr, was aber wohl hauptsächlich am Training lag. 

Aber das Rad wiegt in RH 50 in der beschriebenen Ausstattung 13 kg. Und das ist mir eigentlich zu viel; das sind immerhin 2 kg mehr als mein altes HT! Das ist schlecht für die Moral!  

Also überleg ich mir gerade was ich mache:
-Fully gewichtsmäßig tunen? Aber mehr als 0,5 kg sind da mit vertretbarem Budget nicht drin. 
-Zusätzlich HT zulegen? Zweifellos die beste Lösung - aber auch die teuerste!
-Auf HT umbauen?  Eigentlich will ich auf den Fully-Komfort nicht mehr verzichten. Obwohl auch eine Testfahrt mit einem HT mit dickem Hinterreifen überraschend positiv war!

Außerdem gibt's da noch zu bedenken: 
Das Technik-Forum ist ja voll mit Beiträgen über Dämpfereinstellung, -probleme und -defekte, die ich Gott sei dank noch nicht hatte, aber über die man sich mit HT schon mal gar keine Gedanken machen muß. Und weil ich nichts mehr hasse als unfreiwillig schrauben zu müssen, ist das ein wichtiges Argument!

Fazit und Empfehlung:
Falls Einsatzzweck hauptsächlich CC-Rennen: HT!
Bei Touren und Marathon ist der Komfort wichtiger. Dort vielleicht ein HT mit dickem HR. Und wenn's wirklich nicht taugt, später den Rahmen gegen ein Fully tauschen!


----------



## masterali (7. Dezember 2003)

Also ich würde dir auch zu einem Hardtail raten da die Kraftübertragung hier am direktesten ist da keine Energie in die Federung geht. Natürlich kannst du den Hinterbau von einem Fully auch knallhart abstimmen aber dann kannst gleich ein Hardtail fahren. Da hast du dann auch meist noch 500 gramm Gewichtsersparnis.

Des Weiteren ist ein Hardtail wartungsarm. Ein Fully mit vielen Lagerpunkten ist sehr aufwendig zu warten.

Ein Fully mit identischer Ausstattung ist meist auch noch 500  teurer als ein Hardtail mit gleicher Ausstattung.

Du siehst also es spricht fast nichts für ein Fully im Ma/CC Bereich.

Viele Profis fahren meiner Meinung nach die Fullys auch nur aus Marketingzwecken. Außerdem sind deren Dämpfer und Gabeln knallhart so dass sich da nichts mehr tut. Das hat schon mehr Starrbikefeeling dann.

Ich glaube du würdest auch ein 6000  Fully fahren wenn du es vom Hersteller gezahlt bekommst?


----------



## sterniwaf (21. Dezember 2003)

Hallo
Ich finde es sehr interessant, das die Überzahl der Leute, die Fullys bejubeln, gerade erst umgestiegen sind und das neueste Modell fahren. Es wäre toll, wenn sich Leute melden,  die ihr Rad schon mehrere Jahre fahren. Ich glaube schon, das so ein Fully für Leute mit Rückenproblemen sinnvoll ist. Aber auch diesen Leuten würde ich mal einen modernen Stahlrahmen empfehlen. Wenn ich schon einen Haufen Geld ausgebe, möchte ich auch alle Alternativen ausprobieren. Hier wird oft von den kleinen Stößen berichtet, die nerven. Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist: Ein moderener Stahlrahmen dämpft gerade diese fiesen "Rüttelhopser" perfekt. Trotzdem: Viel Spaß mit euren Fullys!


----------



## Shefffield (21. Dezember 2003)

Moin,



> _Original geschrieben von sterniwaf _
> *Hallo
> Ich finde es sehr interessant, das die Überzahl der Leute, die Fullys bejubeln, gerade erst umgestiegen sind und das neueste Modell fahren. Es wäre toll, wenn sich Leute melden,  die ihr Rad schon mehrere Jahre fahren. *



Mach ich.

Ich fahre mein Rocky Mountain Element seit '97. Und jetzt wird umgestiegen auf einen komplett federlosen Bock. (Rotor Propaganda) 

1. Es war damals verflucht schwierig, die für mich passende Abstimmung zu finden. Ich habe den Rahmen nackt gekauft, eine andere als die Seriengabel gewählt ('ne Manitou statt der RS Indy) und den Bock selbst aufgebaut. Wegen der Größe (21") waren die Federelemente anscheinend für Fahrer um 90 kg ausgelegt. Mit meinen 70 kg war das Fahrgefühl jedenfalls Hardtail-mäßig.
Klar ist die Federungstechnik heute weiter, so dass man nicht mehr Federn und die Ölfüllung wechseln muss, sondern nur noch den Luftdruck ändern. Trotzdem muss das getan werden und dauert eine Weile, bis es passt.
Ich war beim Service, um die Reibung im Hinterbau testen zu lassen (ist in Ordnung), musste den Dämpfer einschicken (dünneres Öl), habe hinten die dritte Feder drin, die Gabel von Elastomer (ja, das gab's damals) auf Feder/Öl umgebaut. Inzwischen fahre ich allerdings eine Rond Quake, die Welten besser ist als die alte Manitou. Die Quake steht natürlich auch auf null Vorspannung mit komplett geöffneter Zugstufe.

Damit kein falscher Eindruck entsteht: Ich will eine straffe CC-Bergziege, und genau das habe ich. Nicht komfortabel, aber sehr kletterfreudig. Allerdings glaube ich langsam, dass ein sorgfältig aufgebautes Hardtail nicht weniger angenehm zu fahren ist. Und eine weichere Abstimmung ist mir eindeutig zu indirekt.

2. Obwohl das Element bekanntermaßen eine hervorragende Kinematik hat (oder warum sollten die Jungs von RM dann dieses uralte Rahmendesign immer noch als ihr Top-Marathon-Fully vermarkten?), ist ein Hardtail immer direkter und flinker als ein Fully. Im typischen Odenwald-Singletrail (verdichtete Erde oder Schotter) ist ein Fully unnötig.
Inzwischen fahre ich viel im Pfälzer Wald, wo die Wege durchgehend mit Steinen durchsetzt sind. Eigentlich ein reinrassiges Fully-Gelände. Aber dafür wird der neue Starrbock extra-voluminöse Reifen bekommen (2,35"er), die durch höchstens 2 bar Druck genau die leichten Erschütterungen abfangen sollen, auf die eine straff eingestellte Federung (mit einem mehrgelenkigen, gleitgelagerten Hinterbau) noch gar nicht anspricht, die aber am meisten nerven.
Die harten Schläge kommen auch beim Fully durch, oder es ist eine Downhill-Sänfte, die bei einem Antritt erst mal in die Federung sackt.

Wenn die Kriegskasse wieder gefüllt sein wird - und ich die Notwendigkeit dazu sehe - kann ich mich übrigens durchaus damit anfreunden, dem Starrrad eine Federgabel zu verpassen. Allerdings denke ich dabei nur noch über die German:A Kilo nach, weil die die Kinematik (Lenkwinkel und Nachlauf!) beim Einfedern nicht ändert und bei harten Bremsmanövern höchstens bis zur Hälfte ihres Weges einfedert. So muss eine Gabel arbeiten!

3. In der 2000er-Saison war ich hauptsächlich auf einem gesponsorten Stevens-Hardtail (7.5.2) unterwegs und habe das Element geschont. Das Stevens wurde für CC-Rennen in der Hobbyklasse eingesetzt, aber auch für's Training habe ich es bald geliebt. Die Geometrie war deutlich kürzer als bei meinem Element (das ein 63 cm-Oberrohr hat), die Judy XC vorne hatte gerade mal 60 mm Hub - aber bergab habe ich die Kiste genauso schnell laufen lassen wie das Element, trotz der höheren Wendigkeit.

Irgendwie habe ich den Eindruck bekommen, dass meine Fahrtechnik gut genug ist, um (im CC-Umfeld!) auch auf'm Hardtail im Windschatten eines versierten Fully-Fahrers den Berg 'runterheizen zu können. Das Hardtail will aktiver gefahren werden, aber mit einem Blick für die beste Linie, schnellen Reflexen und guten Reifen (und ein bisschen Mut) muss man keineswegs langsamer 'runterrollen.

Vorsicht! 

Alle diese Überlegungen basieren auf meinen subjektiven Eindrücken und Erfahrungen mit den angesprochenen Rädern. Und in meinen Revieren. 



> *
> Ich glaube schon, das so ein Fully für Leute mit Rückenproblemen sinnvoll ist. Aber auch diesen Leuten würde ich mal einen modernen Stahlrahmen empfehlen.
> *



Zu allererst empfehle ich geeignete Reifen mit dem passenden Luftdruck. Da es nix umsonst gibt, erhöht sich die rotierende Masse - genau dort, wo sich Leichtbau am meisten lohnt. Aber so langsam sprechen sich die Vorteile der breiten Walzen auch bei den Herstellern herum, so dass viele auch in der Größe 2,35" echte Leichtbaureifen anbieten. Da packe ich dann einen Latex-Schlauch rein und nur so viel Luft wie unbedingt nötig. Und der Zusatznutzen dürfte neben einer hervorragend ansprechenden Federung (mit 1 cm Federweg vorne und hinten  ) Grip im Überfluss sein.
Ich freue mich jedenfalls schon darauf, das kommende Starrgerät in einem CC-Rennen neben einer Meute schnaufender, sitzender Fullypiloten im Wiegetritt den ersten Anstieg 'raufzudrücken. 



> *
> Wenn ich schon einen Haufen Geld ausgebe, möchte ich auch alle Alternativen ausprobieren. Hier wird oft von den kleinen Stößen berichtet, die nerven. Mein persönlicher Eindruck ist: Ein moderener Stahlrahmen dämpft gerade diese fiesen "Rüttelhopser" perfekt. Trotzdem: Viel Spaß mit euren Fullys! *



Es hängt wohl alles vom Einsatzzweck ab. Für Touren ziehe ich ebenfalls ein weich abgestimmtes Fully vor. Nur zum Heizen will ich's hart. 

Viel Erfolg bei Eurer Gerätewahl,
Shefffield


----------



## sterniwaf (22. Dezember 2003)

Hallo
Das ist doch genau das, was ich am Mountain-Bike toll finde.Fast jeder kann sich sein Bike nach seinen individuellen Wünschen zusammenstellen. Wenn ich mir mal so die Nachrichten durchlese, kommt auch jeder Biker, der viel fährt, gar nicht drum rum. Was auch ganz wichtig ist: Man muß sich mit der Rahmen-Geometrie auseinander setzen.  Übrigens: Ich fahre immer noch eine 97èr Indy SL und bin noch sehr zufrieden. Habe den Kunststoffdorn in der Stahlfeder entfernt. Natürlich fängt sie bei heftigen Anstiegen im Wiegetritt an zu pumpen, aber das Ansprechverhalten ist noch super. Vielleicht kommt dies Jahr aber noch eine SID Race an mein Bike. Hat vielleicht jemand Erfahrungen, wie sich die beiden Gabeln zueinander verhalten? Kann ich mit der SID auch ein konfortables Ansprechverhalten einstellen? Für Tips wäre ich dankbar!


----------



## Doc Hollyday (22. Dezember 2003)

Ein individuell zusammengestelltes Rad ist mittlerweile fast unumgänglich und da mir das viel zu stressig ist, mit Teilen suchen
und bestellen, die dann miteinander doch nicht harmonieren ist das beste doch ein Custom made Hersteller. 
Hier kann ich einfach nur den Vorreiter Steppenwolf empfehlen. Bei einem der Pro Shops kannst Du alle Räder testen und dann gut feststellen ob Hardtail oder Fully und wieviel oder wiewenig Federung usw. 
das Bike lässt sich dann auch je nach Geldbeutel aufbauen.
Ich hab mittlerweile mein viertes Custom Rad und die letzen beiden sind Steppenwölfe und da passt halt alles. 
check: http://www.e-steppenwolf.com


----------



## sterniwaf (23. Dezember 2003)

Hallo
Ich glaube Dir gerne, das Du mit den Steppenwolf-Rädern zufrieden bist. Warum hast Du schon vier Bikes? Ich bike jetzt seit 10 Jahren und hatte erst zwei, wobei das Zweite jetzt von Grund auf von mir neu aufgebaut wurde. Außerdem macht es einen riesen Spaß, so ein Teil selber zu bauen. Die Teile im Internet zu bekommen ist bei den richtigen Versendern super!


----------



## BlueBit (28. Dezember 2003)

Also ich würde auch sagen Hardtail... ich denke, daß man für ein Fully, dass mit einem Hardtail bei CC mithalten kann, wesentlich mehr ausgeben muss(für nen richtig guten Hinterraddämpfer halt > Stichwort: Wiegetritt) und nen Fully außerdem auch wartungsanfälliger und, in vergleichbarer Preiskategorie, auch schwerer ist.


----------

